# Simplicity Sovereign Hydro 18



## Michigun (Jul 20, 2015)

I bought this Simplicity this weekend and it does not have an i.d. tag. I want to check the hydro fluid level but don't know what it uses or how to check the correct level....HELP!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Look at the fluid. If it's red,use Dextron/Mercron ATF . If it's clear,or amber,use hygard hydro oil .
In the last picture you see the hex cap? take it off,and,if the fluid is 2" to 3" below the top of the pipe,, it's fine.
You may want to change the filter,on the left side of the trans,if you change the fluid. Otherwise it should be ok.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

The hydro should be checked at the pipe cap at the rear of the tractor. Recommended fluid for the BGB and transmission/hydro pump/hydro motor is universal tractor fluid. It looks like the pipe cap is in the wrong position on your tractor so it will need to be positioned properly before checking.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

YOU DA MAN, Phil ! 
I was going by some posts,online,so I'm glad you jumped in !
Sweet looking tractor,isn't it?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice looking tractor indeed! Here is a manual which should work. It should have instructions on checking and filling the transmission. BTW: ATF is acceptable as far as I know but the UTF was the last recommended fluid for the Sunstrand transmission. 
















http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_100_3320_00_SV_S_LO.pdf
I'm looking for the reference on the position of the filler pipe. Will post when I locate. I just know his looks too low.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

This is an insert for an early 700 series transmission which has the same geometry as the Sovereign 18.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

jhngardner367 said:


> YOU DA MAN, Phil !
> I was going by some posts,online,so I'm glad you jumped in !
> Sweet looking tractor,isn't it?


What engine is that in that tractor?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's a Kohler,Phil.
With out the model # ,or year,it's hard to say,from the pictures.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

jhngardner367 said:


> I think it's a Kohler,Phil.
> With out the model # ,or year,it's hard to say,from the pictures.


I figured it was a Kohler but Is that the infamous OHC triad?
It looks like it has the raised valve covers of an OHV which would be better. 
BTW: this is the manual for 1692143. http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_100_3448_01_SV_S_LO.pdf


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's the OHV,not the Triad. Didn't the Triad have flat,slanted valve covers ??
Maybe the CH620 series ??


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I found this for a 1996(?) Sovereign,# 1692798,but I can't tell if it's the same trans group.
http://www.partstree.com/parts/simp...garden-tractor-18hp-hydro/transmission-group/


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

Possibly there are some ID #s on the motor, transmission, mower deck etc, and you can land some manuals for those to do some of the maintenance. It does look like the Tractor ID Tag has just come off.

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/simple_modelloc.html


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

The tag on that particular tractor would have Been on the left front tractor frame below the engine. Looks like it has been removed. Any manual on the late 18 hydro would be fine. I am not crazy about the interactive manuals so I prefer to use the manuals provided from Simplicity. http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_400_1207_03_SV_SMA_LO.pdf


----------



## Michigun (Jul 20, 2015)

thank you guys for all of the info and comments. I was able to track down the original engine and owners manual. I ended up getting some rattle cans of paint and fuel system spray for long term storage as well. The engine is the 18 OHV Command. So far I am pleased with it, it was for sale for $750.00 and went home with me for $450.00. It runs very well just needs some sharpening on the deck and some repairs to the leaf vac. attachment. I got it at an estate sale it was owned by a 90+ yr old that backed into a lot of stuff with the vac. attachment.


----------



## Michigun (Jul 20, 2015)

skunkhome said:


> The hydro should be checked at the pipe cap at the rear of the tractor. Recommended fluid for the BGB and transmission/hydro pump/hydro motor is universal tractor fluid. It looks like the pipe cap is in the wrong position on your tractor so it will need to be positioned properly before checking.


What position should the fill tube be in? To me it looks like the drawing in the manual but I know nothing about this tractor but am wanting to learn. I wore out two other lawn tractors while this one was going strong so having one of this quality and durability is a real treat. I can't get over all of the steel used to build this thing, and there are grease zirks on everything..too cool


----------



## Michigun (Jul 20, 2015)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum !
> Look at the fluid. If it's red,use Dextron/Mercron ATF . If it's clear,or amber,use hygard hydro oil .
> In the last picture you see the hex cap? take it off,and,if the fluid is 2" to 3" below the top of the pipe,, it's fine.
> You may want to change the filter,on the left side of the trans,if you change the fluid. Otherwise it should be ok.


Thank you Sir for the welcome. There was no fluid in the fill tube, it just filled the elbow that it screws into so looks like it will need some added.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just use a straightened coat hanger,as a dipstick and quickly wipe it on a white paper towel. 
This will show the color of the fluid.
but,the best advice is what Skunkhome gave you. He knows these tractors !


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

The tube should be 1/2" from the pump support plate before checking level.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Michigun said:


> What position should the fill tube be in? To me it looks like the drawing in the manual but I know nothing about this tractor but am wanting to learn. I wore out two other lawn tractors while this one was going strong so having one of this quality and durability is a real treat. I can't get over all of the steel used to build this thing, and there are grease zirks on everything..too cool



Yes, they are tanks!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

jhngardner367 said:


> Just use a straightened coat hanger,as a dipstick and quickly wipe it on a white paper towel.
> This will show the color of the fluid.
> but,the best advice is what Skunkhome gave you. He knows these tractors !



That is a good trick with the coat hanger. If pink use ATF if clear use UTF. There is no requirement to change fluid unless you are servicing transmission or pump or fluid is contaminated or burnt.


----------



## Michigun (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you gents for all of your help with the Simplicity I have been away from home for a month and unable to check in on the thread. I will be getting it out for it's second go round in the yard but I will have to sharpen the blades first. Looks like the wife is warming up to it, she liked her old tractor but it was getting dangerous as the steering linkage was falling apart. I will probably start looking for a snow blower for it pretty soon as well.


----------

